# General > General Guns & Ammo >  Huge Score - 4 Stinger Pen Guns, one the knife gun

## OhioGrizzLapp

*On Sat, Feb 12, 2011 my GF and I were checking out the pawn shops on the east side of Cleveland. In one of them, the owner had just put this score in the gun case that morning. 

It was: 

3 - Stinger Pen Guns, NEW in the orig folding case - $100.00 each
1 - Stinger II with belt sheath in the box - $125.00* 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*A lil history of Stinger Pen Guns. 

These are well made stainless steel guns. They go from a pen style tube that will fold in half and create a legal firearm. The BATFE has determined that these  "Pen" guns are legal to own as a Class 01 and not a class III AOW (like the pen flare guns converted into an AOW - Assasination device) firearm. This is because it folds to resemble the characteristics of a firearm, grip area, trigger and barrel sections. 

The Stinger Manufacturing Company, was short lived, the feds have been after them for awhile due to the type of product they manufacture. The feds finally got them for "FAX" spamming as they were faxing Law Enforcement Agencies on their products to law enforcement so they could get a viable back up piece. The feds indicted the owners on fax spamming and that was the end of Stinger Gun Corp. Their assets were sold at auction and they both are living up in Canada somewhere.

Approx 4275 of the standard pen guns were mfg and approx 400 of the Stinger II (Survivor) with the knife and pen gun were mfg. 

I decided to shoot both the reg and knife versions with just CB caps in my basement just to see how and IF they work. The loading and prep is somewhat ackward. You have to pull the rear tube of the gun and then fold it. This allows a trigger to pop out. The gun at this point is COCKED and in a safe position as the barrel safety automatically engages upon opening. The barrel will screw off. You then place a .22 (short-long-long rifle) cartridge into the barrel and then screw the barrel back on, when seated, a small pin will lock the barrel on. The barrel is rifled.

It is very obvious that this is a one shot deal, no back up shots and intended for use as a last ditch single shot weapon at best. 

To shoot, you open the pen gun, turn the safety off (poorly indicated) and then aim and fire. To reload, you have to close the gun once, re-open, unscrew the barrel, load, screw the barrel back on and fire.

Do they work, YES. They are slow though, even when loaded... you still have to fold in half and then accquire the target and fire. The accuracy Point of aim at 5 feet, center of the target. The hit was in the 3 ring (shoulder/upper chest area, was aiming at the heart), upper right. This was for both the Pen Gun and the Stinger II. 5 shots of CCI CB Caps long resulted in a 4.5" - 5" group, all on target for both guns.  The Stinger II had a smaller group at 4.5"

So, in the pawn shop, I asked the guy what he knows about them. He stated they just came out of pawn hold, he really did not know much about the guns. I asked him how much and he wanted $500 for all 4 guns. I talked him down to $425 for all 4, he accepted and we filled out the 4473's and the multi gun card for the BATFE. He called it in, instant approval. I paid and then grabbed them up and took em home. I did not even try to transfer them onto my Class 01 FFL. I wanted these to be personal pieces. 

Now, if you do a search of these guns, the reg pen gun is going for about $500 each on gunbroker and auctionarms. The Stinger II, I had to do a past sales search and found one that sold for $775 last year. 

After my excitement subsided over the great score, I really delved into them. All are new, never fired. The knife on the Stinger II is in prestine condition, very sharp. 

I am not sure if I am selling the extra two yet. I may make those two safe queens for a few years. Last night I have found accessories for them. I found 2 - .17hmr barrels, 1 -  .22 mag barrel, a knife that screws into the front of the reg pen gun (shaped like the ace of spades card shape) and a very unique forearm/wrist holster. I bought them all on buy it now deals.....they should be here within a week. 

Items that are avail but I have not yet found are a 16" barrel in .22lr, a shoulder stock and a clip on telescope (all james bondish style) that all goes into a small Piccalo case

The Stinger II with the knife, I am putting in my B.O.B. with some various ammo. The reg stinger I am putting into my day pack kit with some ammo. 

Can you all come up with uses for these very unique guns?* 
Here are some pictures of the score: 

Stinger II, Pen/Knife Gun
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Stinger Pen Gun

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

With the accessories I am searching for. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

That indead is quite a score.
I had heard of them but never seen one or found one for sale.
Thanks for the pic's.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

That is cool! Kinda' "James Bond-ish" but still really cool! Congratulations!

----------


## Rick

I'm like Hunter. I've heard a lot about them but have never seen one in person. That's an interesting haul for sure. I'd bet you'll never seen another deal like that ... ever.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I decided I would trade one for a dbl barrel .410....prefer a Savage/Stevens. I will take one to the gun show next weekend and see what I can stir up. After I get the .410 double, I have to really knuckle down and get rid of some inventory. Maybe will grab a table at the gun show and slash all the prices down to move them quickly.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice score, and from a coolness factor it can't be beat.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Rick, you might just be right there. I do run into a lot of neat stuff, but usually nothing priced well below what I consider a steal. This deal however was a steal. 

The only other thing that comes close is a 1926 S&W M&P (mod 10) that I bought for $90 all because the finish was full patina. It is my fav revolver still today and is what I take with me to the allowable woods.

----------


## jwest58us

Hey, do you still have any of the Stingers?  If so I would be interested in them.

----------


## Rick

You'll be a while on an answer. The OP was banned.

----------


## randyt

Also If you deal with him, you will want to deal face to face. I learned the hard way.

----------


## Rick

That's pretty sad. It doesn't surprise me but still pretty sad. I guess some characters have no character.

----------


## ohiobuckmaster3275

i am so intrested in the stinger with the knife and a single one as well, never seem to see it only in pictures but never for sale, i to live in cleveland (parma) and would like to make you an offer for that one with the knife and a single one, you can call my phone ********** any time so we can talk, please call either way even if i can at lease look at them would be cool, i work in brooklyn at the eaton corp. off clinton rd. for the last 24yrs. and have an apartment off ridge rd. just before parmatown mall, hope to here from you, thank you for your time.....earl

----------


## crashdive123

The OP is no longer with us.

I've removed your phone number since that is the case.

----------


## Sourdough

> i am so intrested in the stinger with the knife and a single one as well, never seem to see it only in pictures but never for sale, i to live in cleveland (parma) and would like to make you an offer for that one with the knife and a single one, you can call my phone ********** any time so we can talk, please call either way even if i can at lease look at them would be cool, i work in brooklyn at the eaton corp. off clinton rd. for the last 24yrs. and have an apartment off ridge rd. just before parmatown mall, hope to here from you, thank you for your time.....earl


This is a VERY interesting "First" Post...........

----------


## hunter63

If you google 'stinger pen guns"....the orginal post pops up at about number 5 on the first page....when you are looking for something, you use any way possible....so I don't find it an odd first post.....just following leads.

----------


## welderguy

I think its odd ( and not too safe) to post a phone number and were you live on an open forum.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, well that part IS odd.........

----------


## kyratshooter

All that is lacking is a list of his guns and a picture of his house!

----------


## Rick

I could give you a list of all the dang guns I lost in the great canoe accident of '10. Here's a pic of my house. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

What the heck was in that canoe?
>
>
Don't know.  I've never seen one do that.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## ohiobuckmaster3275

not odd, i have a cheap cell phone i can change the number at any time so it wasnt a big deal, but thanks im just wanting that gun so bad, and he lived in cleveland and i hope to get one, if anyone has one or knows someone with one please let me know, sorry about your friend and thanks again for looking out for me on the post.....earl

----------


## pete lynch

The OP faked his own death to avoid answering some serious questions about his web activities.

----------


## canid

Yeah; who doesn't do that from time to time?

----------


## crashdive123

Let's not reopen that discussion.  Thanks.  Either way - he's not coming back to this forum.

----------


## pete lynch

> Let's not reopen that discussion.  Thanks.  Either way - he's not coming back to this forum.


No problem with either.

----------

